# other forum



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

lol @ the mysterious new member "aj" hmm I wonder who that would be...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha sooo funny


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

lol I was just about to make the same thread


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> lol @ the mysterious new member "aj" hmm I wonder who that would be...


Heh heh - might be interesting to keep watching ................


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl just seen it   go AJ lol  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

omg i cant believe how mean she is being to him they were best of friends the other day!

this is getting like a soap hehe im gettin the popcorn out me thinks


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> omg i cant believe how mean she is being to him they were best of friends the other day!
> 
> this is getting like a soap hehe im gettin the popcorn out me thinks


I know right ! !


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alan what you like lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I was going to bed,but must stay and see the drama unfold


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

lol its getting quite heated!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well im off to bed nite nite all  *


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what other forum?? x


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

nite nite, sweet dreams!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

I keep hitting the refresh button looking for a new post


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> I keep hitting the refresh button looking for a new post


Snap


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> what other forum?? x


where have you been ?! 

View topic - Very Cross - Labradoodle Discussion Forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

and me! we are so sad!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

AJ is a stalker now


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

but its no fair its 1 against 2 !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> but its no fair its 1 against 2 !!


I can take them all, don't worry!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Let's all join in!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

"Yes Rosie, numerous times I have tried to reason with you that you are taking things to heart that don't need to be. This latest episode just proves that you are more interested in stirring things up than anything else.

I agreed with you about one member of Pet Forums, one out of thousands and that member knows exactly what I think of them so I am not being two faced in any way, shape or form. Wink

You have got lots of good advice on that forum and this is how you repay it's members, well done, you must be very pleased with yourself."

well said my dear!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

*pouring another glass of wine*


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

she's being a mega bitch to AJ over there  

Probably wants the sympathy vote from her new friends after putting up with all us nasty vindictive evil dog haters for so long


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Let's all join in!


Val , Are You Serious ?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mese said:


> she's being a mega bitch to AJ over there
> 
> Probably wants the sympathy vote from her new friends after putting up with all us nasty vindictive evil dog haters for so long


lol.. strange girl.. glad she's been banned from here


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Val , Are You Serious ?


It was the way Rosikus described me as "that awful woman" after I've never been anything other than nice to her - makes me want to slap her!  Just want to give some support to AJ!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

aww i wanna see what happens but my eyes are sooooooooo sleepy


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

I love that Devil smilie with the red eyes and horns - if you put your mouse over it it says Evil or Very mad


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Well i dont normally do this but shame Aj hasnt got some support. i see another off here is having a go now,


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> aww i wanna see what happens but my eyes are sooooooooo sleepy


me tooo !!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Well i dont normally do this but shame Aj hasnt got some support. i see another off here is having a go now,


If I joined though I wouldnt know what to say or do .. and would probably look like an idiot ..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

ditto , lol

im not knowledgeable enough to get into a row like this ... plus I hate aggro , and those lot are basically 'if you dont have a doodle you must be evil'


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> If I joined though I wouldnt know what to say or do .. and would probably look like an idiot ..


A few beers will help with that!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

well folks I for one am absolutely flabbergasted with what has gone on tonight so this 'so called moderator' is ready to hang up her hat we have worked our socks off this last week and it is times like this that I wonder if it is all worth it


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

AJ said:


> A few beers will help with that!


AJ im 14 years old !  lol

aaand I hate the taste of beer !


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Tashi you all do a wonderful job ... dont let one persons biased opinion put you on a downer


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Mese said:


> Tashi you all do a wonderful job ... dont let one persons biased opinion put you on a downer


No I wont but just feel sometimes as if we are fighting a loosing battle


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> AJ im 14 years old !  lol
> 
> aaand I hate the taste of beer !


It should take effect more quickly then! 

If you don't like beer there are other beverages available that have simular effects!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> Tashi you all do a wonderful job ... dont let one persons biased opinion put you on a downer


Agreed, this person clearly has a few problems, I wouldn't take any notice. We all love you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

its no good im falling asleep.

nite nite, update me in the morning people!x


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> well folks I for one am absolutely flabbergasted with what has gone on tonight so this 'so called moderator' is ready to hang up her hat we have worked our socks off this last week and it is times like this that I wonder if it is all worth it


TASHI !! STOP IT ! NOW !

Pleeease Be Happy 

Honestly I Dont Know Where The Forum Would Be Without You Mods x x x

Your Winning The Battle ! Winning xxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree Tashi your a great mod.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bless the lot of you I may need you behind me when Mark returns


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

AJ said:


> Agreed, this person clearly has a few problems, I wouldn't take any notice. We all love you!


^ What AJ Said !

The Persons Loopy

Please Cheer Up Tashi xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> Tashi you all do a wonderful job ... dont let one persons biased opinion put you on a downer





AJ said:


> Agreed, this person clearly has a few problems, I wouldn't take any notice. We all love you!


Totally agree - Tashi, this forum would not be the same without you! You and all the mods on here are brilliant, and just about everyone on here thinks so - please don't let these idiots on this other forum make you think otherwise! (Or we'll go and get em for you!)


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

I Have Officially Joined Labradoodle Disscusion Forums  

Did You All See My Big HELLO To You All ? 

Its Like im Famouse ( Spelling ? ) And Im Saying Hi To You All On TV  ..



---


..... Now I Just I Feel Stupid And Regret Joining That Forum ..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

is that your 15 mins of fame then


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I've tried to join but it won't sen dme the email so I can ratify my membership!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tashi, I'm sure Mark knows you're doing a good job


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> I Have Officially Joined Labradoodle Disscusion Forums
> 
> Did You All See My Big HELLO To You All ?
> 
> ...


ha ha ha I can see you lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with Bee ... IMHO theres been nothing 'untoward' that you havent already taken care of


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Mese said:


> is that your 15 mins of fame then


pretty much .. were you all impressed  ?

honeslty though i really dont know what to write .. hmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> I've tried to join but it won't sen dme the email so I can ratify my membership!


Check your spam box,that's where mine went,


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

that forums pretty slow ... poor AJ will have gone through his entire stock of beer before he gets any decent answers


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mese said:


> that forums pretty slow ... poor AJ will have gone through his entire stock of beer before he gets any decent answers


ha I'm sure he'll manage!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

maybe we should have a whip round ... just incase , lmao


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> maybe we should have a whip round ... just incase , lmao


I'm not complaining!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

nah , I think i'll buy Toff a nice juicy steak instead


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> nah , I think i'll buy Toff a nice juicy steak instead


Oi,We need a drink trying to talk to that lot,may as well try and have a conversation with a lump of concrete


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I can always raid the drinks cabinet , but I dont think theres much in there ... def a bottle or two of Jack and baileys (im the Jack drinker, my OH likes the baileys , ewwww)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> I can always raid the drinks cabinet , but I dont think theres much in there ... def a bottle or two of Jack and baileys (im the Jack drinker, my OH likes the baileys , ewwww)


I love Baileys too


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

well thats you sorted then


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I'm on the red wine.. have a cupboard full here, you should pop round for some wine! ha ha you're only round the corner!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I like a Merlot 
very true , So if a mad woman in bright blue pyjamas knocks on your door tonight ... run like hell


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

That's me done for tonight,I'll catch up tomorrow 

Night all


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

night hun ......


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

interesting reading on both forums 

now shhhhhh please  im reading


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mese said:


> I like a Merlot
> very true , So if a mad woman in bright blue pyjamas knocks on your door tonight ... run like hell


ha ha!! well I got me PJs on too, we'll both look like mad women!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

.........


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

ere...who is SA on doodle forums??? is it who i think it is?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ere...who is SA on doodle forums??? is it who i think it is?


Me Lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

well it depends on who you think it is ... 
me , I believe Staffies may be a clue ... but im probably wrong 

I wasnt wrong , lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Me Lol


haha i thort rite then lol... i didnt wanna name u just incase u wanted to be kept anonimous hehe.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha i thort rite then lol... i didnt wanna name u just incase u wanted to be kept anonimous hehe.


 Ooo Ooo !! Jasper Is Me But Shhhh


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

And you'd never guess that I'm Incanto!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Ooo Ooo !! Jasper Is Me But Shhhh


WOW I DIDNT KNOW THAT  hhehehe ill kep you hush hush like lol 

its all been very interesting.

lol at this comment posted by a doodle owner>>>> I predict that designer dogs are going to be the most popular of all dogs in the future. pmsl.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Ooo Ooo !! Jasper Is Me But Shhhh


You've had me in fits of laughter tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> And you'd never guess that I'm Incanto!


LOL not untill u said haha..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Paranoid and Egocentric

scary combination


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> You've had me in fits of laughter tonight


Okay Then Laughing At Me Or Laughing  With Me ? 

I Cant Belive I Was Cyber Bullied Though  - Im A Victim Of Cyber Bullying .. !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mese said:


> Paranoid and Egocentric
> 
> scary combination


very lmao

me >>>


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

and you're in a gang ... dont forget that part


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Okay Then Laughing At Me Or Laughing  With Me ?
> 
> I Cant Belive I Was Cyber Bullied Though  - Im A Victim Of Cyber Bullying .. !!


Laughing with you of course


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mese said:


> and you're in a gang ... dont forget that part


omg yes, im getting petforums tattoo'ed on me arm tomoz as a gang logo thang.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

_Rosies just posted_
Alright well I'll go then.

Bye.

Can we say drama queen ... love me love me I need attention


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg yes, im getting petforums tattoo'ed on me arm tomoz as a gang logo thang.


hey, hang on a min there , if its a gang tattoo we all need to have input as to the design 

(er ... am I in the gang ?) lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mese said:


> _Rosies just posted_
> Alright well I'll go then.
> 
> Bye.
> ...


haha deffo...and lookie...she still aint gone lol.

i knew from the start she was trouble...i bloody knew it.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

they've deleted the topic ...cowards


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mese said:


> hey, hang on a min there , if its a gang tattoo we all need to have input as to the design
> 
> (er ... am I in the gang ?) lol


here is the design/logo lol.

edited...wtf theve deleted it lol.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Mese said:


> they've deleted the topic


awww .......


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

well it was interesting wile it lasted


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> here is the design/logo lol.
> 
> edited...wtf theve deleted it lol.


ok , i'll get it done tomorrow ... honest


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mese said:


> ok , i'll get it done tomorrow ... honest


make sure ya do... u cant join if u havent got the logo


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

View topic - UPDATE: I am very CROSS AND READ~!!!! - Labradoodle Discussion Forum

Lol Alans still trying to carry on with it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

bee112 said:


> View topic - UPDATE: I am very CROSS AND READ~!!!! - Labradoodle Discussion Forum
> 
> Lol Alans still trying to carry on with it!


trying lol...theve deleted him and spell of that to haha.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

they deleted his post ... one sided arent they , if you dont agree with them you're wrong , end of 

sad people


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

is rosikus still there ? maybe I should pm her asking why hasnt she left yet


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tbh hun she isnt worth it ... all you'd get in reply is a gobful of abuse


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

and then banned lol.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

being banned im not to worried about .. its just the cyber bulling jesh 


politly put right ?

Can I Ask ( NOT BEING HORRIBLE JUST ASKING ! ) 

I Thought You Said You Are Leaving Rosikus ? Or Didnt You Mean It , And Because It Was All Arguementative You Just Said It ? ( Insert Smily Face Here )

!!!

with a polite answer :

I was upset by what someone said, that's why I said it. 

I've since received a PM which reminded me that there are some nice people about.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

pmsl @ wat jasper wrote  hehe...cant wait to see the reply to that.

edited...wat a sorry excuse of an answer from roski .


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I hope you lot are not upsetting Designer doodle people on that friendly forum they have LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

So,
How is everyone this morning ?

AJ kept this quiet!!!! 
View topic - Health Testing - Labradoodle Discussion Forum


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Im tired I stayed up untill 2:50 AM yesterday/this morning


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Im tired I stayed up untill 2:50 AM yesterday/this morning


ha ha it was funny last night though! I only managed to stay up till about 1.30am lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

i gave in pretty late aswell lol...they just kept deleting everything they didnt want others ta read  so i went ta bed


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> So,
> How is everyone this morning ?
> 
> AJ kept this quiet!!!!
> View topic - Health Testing - Labradoodle Discussion Forum


Heh heh - think the reply from Rosikus got it in one!

They were deleting our posts left right and centre last night! They don't let you post anything that doesn't agree with their narrow view of the world!  Surprised we're not banned from there this morning - the mod sent several very rude emails when I started a thread to point out that if they hadn't been slagging me off in the first place I would never have felt the need to join to defend myself.

When you see the poor quality of mods elsewhere, it makes you even more glad that we've got such excellent mods on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> So,
> How is everyone this morning ?
> 
> AJ kept this quiet!!!!
> View topic - Health Testing - Labradoodle Discussion Forum


Rosikus just can't behave can she!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you got you tats sorted yet,remember were in a gang


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

AJ said:


> Rosikus just can't behave can she!?!


Her mouth is as big as the mersey tunnel


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

im getting mine done later  hehehe.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Have you got you tats sorted yet,remember were in a gang


not yet .. hehe


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> im getting mine done later  hehehe.


*Hiya Loe

Seeeeeee I was right wasnt i? LMAO

Think i'm gonna get anova tat wiv mom on it NOT NOT NOT NOT 

I missed the fun again it seems! What time does it happen and i'll try and stay up a bit later to keep me eye on ya lol.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Have you got you tats sorted yet,remember were in a gang


Oooo ooo ooo - please can we have hoodies as well?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Hiya Loe
> 
> Seeeeeee I was right wasnt i? LMAO
> 
> ...


haha it sure was fun and games...roski proper stired to that other forum big time...afta all the help and advice she was given on here, and she did that .

wat them people dont understand is that the advice given to roski was excellent advice..and she choose to take it as a pop towards her dog, and then go off telling lies and recriuting other dd people.

i to had her sussed from the start, thats why i avoided her, coz i wouldnt of been able to control my mouth...and i think ive done good so far lol.

still..shes gone...excellent stuff


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Can I join your gang please? I've never been in a gang before.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I have just read this whole thread... well almost all of it, missed out page 10 and 11, and I don't understand a thing... what other forum... have I missed something?

I never seem to know what is going on.


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha deffo...and lookie...she still aint gone lol.
> 
> i knew from the start she was trouble...i bloody knew it.


Same here Loe, i know i can be a bit gobby lol but she was just picking fights all the time

Sorry i missed all the fun, has she been banned then?


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

doodledash said:


> DNFTT new health test


Im A VERY Slow So Bare With Me 

DNFTT - Do Not Feed The Trolls ? - Right ?

 Im Slow !


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

kateyblue said:


> Sorry i missed all the fun, has she been banned then?


Yes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

kateyblue said:


> Same here Loe, i know i can be a bit gobby lol but she was just picking fights all the time
> 
> Sorry i missed all the fun, has she been banned then?


same as katyblue 

yep she been banned...about time aswell lol....i dont say that often either.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

What Does

Pot. Kettle. Black. 

Mean ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

It's happened again - I'm not here properly for 1 night and all fun and games happen here!!!

When I'm home I shall have a gander on the other forum and see whats left of AJ and Spells post and the rest and have a laugh....


does anybody know whether she accepted what she did for her driving was wrong or was she still protesting she shouldn't get a ticket?? lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> It's happened again - I'm not here properly for 1 night and all fun and games happen here!!!
> 
> When I'm home I shall have a gander on the other forum and see whats left of AJ and Spells post and the rest and have a laugh....
> 
> does anybody know whether she accepted what she did for her driving was wrong or was she still protesting she shouldn't get a ticket?? lol


Don't think there's much left at all - for some reason  they seemed to take great exception to anything we wrote and deleted thread after thread after thread ..............


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> What Does
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.
> 
> Mean ?


Hun it means 'how can you tell me off for someting you do yourself' basically


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> same as katyblue
> 
> yep she been banned...about time aswell lol....i dont say that often either.


I wondered how long it would take to be honest


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Don't think there's much left at all - for some reason  they seemed to take great exception to anything we wrote and deleted thread after thread after thread ..............


do they not like the real world then?? like to stay on their cloud 9 of own oppions....oooo such lovely people..... pmsl


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

AJ Got Sprayed With Troll Spray 



MySweetDoodle said:


> _*sniff...sniff...sniff...*_ *Anyone else smell a TROLL?*


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

kateyblue said:


> Hun it means 'how can you tell me off for someting you do yourself' basically


Okay I understand now ,thankyou !


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> AJ Got Sprayed With Troll Spray


pmsl???
seriously???

*falls on the floor laughing*


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> pmsl???
> seriously???
> 
> *falls on the floor laughing*


Yup ! ......


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> AJ Got Sprayed With Troll Spray


*PMSFL Can i have a can of that for me mam please lmfao! My nickname for her between me and me mates is molltroll pmsl so this wud be ideal lol

And Hooray glad she bit the dust! I sensed it from the start i did! Did same as loe and kept well away!*


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually felt sorry for her when she joined here ... am I gullible or what


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mese said:


> I actually felt sorry for her when she joined here ... am I gullible or what


I kept my distance, the girl was clearly unstable!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

what have i missed.....i been poorly all weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> what have i missed.....i been poorly all weekend


sorry uv been poorley  hope ur feeling betta now cav....youll be glad to know the attention seeking drama queen has now got the boot up her arce...bout time me thinks 

so u can now relax


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry you have been ill cave, i didnt trust her either i kept well away, but had to stay last night oh gave up and went to bed without me  im tired now but was worth it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> sorry uv been poorley  hope ur feeling betta now cav....youll be glad to know the attention seeking drama queen has now got the boot up her arce...bout time me thinks
> 
> so u can now relax


pmsl...about time to all the trouble she caused for me well least im havin the last laugh

im feeling abit better hun ..thanks


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Sorry you have been ill cave, i didnt trust her either i kept well away, but had to stay last night oh gave up and went to bed without me  im tired now but was worth it.


thanks hun but when i fell out with her i was the one that got the warning and the bad reps
well least you had fun lol i think a early night is in order


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> pmsl...about time to all the trouble she caused for me well least im havin the last laugh
> 
> im feeling abit better hun ..thanks


u ave had the last laff for sure m8 

glad the REAL TROUBLE has been found out  which was obvious to us at the beggining...i knew she would show her true colours in the end


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG i've missed more stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Jem said:


> OMG i've missed more stuff


hehe where was ya??


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u ave had the last laff for sure m8
> 
> glad the REAL TROUBLE has been found out  which was obvious to us at the beggining...i knew she would show her true colours in the end


well i hope you give her some from me..its the dog i feel sorry for havin a owner like that..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry but this thread has to be closed until I can read through it as I have had many complaints about it, if there is nothing wrong I will re-open it once I have had the chance to check through it, sorry for any inconvenience


----------

